# Roubos de Madeira e de Cortiça



## frederico (22 Fev 2015 às 17:51)

Fruto da crise e do abandono do meio rural floresceu um novo negócio... o abate de árvores em terrenos abandonados para vender a madeira para fornos e lareiras. 

No Algarve têm sido destruídas alfarrobeiras, oliveiras e amendoeiras, algumas centenárias, bem como azinheiras e sobreiros. Num fim-de-semana que passei no Algarve encontrei um pomar de sequeiro com alfarrobeiras centenárias, em bom estado, produtivas, totalmente abatido, nos arredores de Tavira. Recordo que a alfarroba é apenas produzida em escassas zonas do globo, e tem inúmeras aplicações industriais, sendo portanto um produto agrícola de elevado valor económico. A alfarrobeira tem poucos ou nenhuns custos de manutenção e os pomares desta árvore têm elevado valor ecológico. Contudo, uma alfarrobeira demora décadas a crescer e a atingir o pico da sua produtividade. 

Há dias andei pelas serras de Fafe-Bastos, onde existe uma das melhores manchas de carvalhal no nosso país e talvez, quem sabe, na Europa! Contudo, encontrei um camião parado à beira da estrada... e o proprietário estava a abater indiscriminadamente carvalhos e a carregar a madeira. 

Pouco falados são também os roubos de cortiça, com elevados prejuízos, pois os ladrões deixam cicatrizes nas árvores que são a porta de entrada para fungos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2015 às 18:48)

Por aqui nos últimos anos também tenho assistido ao abate de oliveiras dispersas, e mesmo olivais inteiros e figueiras, ora seja para a instalação de milho de regadio com os pivots de rega, ora para vender a lenha depois para as lareiras.


----------



## lreis (3 Mar 2015 às 12:12)

Os roubos


frederico disse:


> Fruto da crise e do abandono do meio rural floresceu um novo negócio... o abate de árvores em terrenos abandonados para vender a madeira para fornos e lareiras.


 
Os roubos de madeira e cortiça com dimensão, são matéria que tem vindo preocupantemente a agudizar-se nos últimos tempos. A única matéria que pode pôr algum travão a isto serão as guias e manifestos de corte de madeira e de descortiçamento. Mas para isso implica que haja alguém que os controle...
Se virmos bem, este "negócio" é banstante lucrativo. Um sobreiro grande com 2 ou 3 metros cúbicos de madeira, pode render cerca de 400 a 500 euros (a preços de mercado final de lenha) e basta uma equipa de 3 a 4 pessoas para o cortarem e carregarem numa hora. Não é preciso mais. Se pensarmos nisto podemos ver a tentação...
A meu ver, os problemas dos roubos no Mundo rural, vão para além disto. Hoje qualquer produção agrícola, ou tem uma segurança reforçada ou então o melhor é não avançar em investimentos que serão roubados. Placas fotovoltaicas são muito apetecidas..., etc, etc.
O ano passado foi-me relatado de fonte segura, um roubo em cerca de 1 hectare de olival intenso instalado no Alentejo, no qual 
 num dia/noite, foram arrancados do chão toda a tubagem de rega de gota a gota, estruturas metálicas associadas e levantadas/tiradas as cerca de 2500 plantas  recém-plantadas.
Isto já não é um grupo de 3 ou 4 pessoas que o faz, já implica "muita mão de obra" e um nivel de organização sofisticado.


----------

